# Water trapped inside boat hull, solution?



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 6, 2011)

After removing a trim tab bracket on my Carolina Skiff 2180 dlx, water that had gotten between the bottom hull and the deck started running out of the screw holes. The water was clear so I know it had to be rain or well water.

 These hulls does not have a between the hull and deck drain plugs.

  I’m planning to drill two holes, thru the transom. One hole, on each side of the bilge slump, at the same level of the factory slump drain in the transom and install garboard plugs and drill, thru the stringers, all the way up to just past the furthermost point of the last screw in the deck, toward the bow which is about 12-14 ft. to allow any water to drain out that may be trapped between the stringers.

The stringers, on these boats, runs across from port to starboard every 6 inches with closed cell foam in between.
I’ll be using a 3/8 in. rebar with a flat pointed drill point shaped on the end with a hand grinder to punch thru the stringers and foam.

My question is, has anyone ever had this problem and what was your fix and does this sound like the best solution to this problem?


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a CS but mines an elite with the hull and liner like most other boats. I had a j16 as well and the easiest way to remove the water was with two drain holes and a vacuum adaptor made for the shop vac. Attach the adapter to the brass drain holes turn on the vacuum and come back an hour later and the water was out. I did this about once a month. For the DLV and DLX most people believe the water inters in through the poorly sealed rigging tube in the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 7, 2011)

If the boat is foamed in, you should set it up under cover for at least a month to get the water out, and if you can add any heat (space heater under a tarp) it will help.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 7, 2011)

jonkayak said:


> I have a CS but mines an elite with the hull and liner like most other boats. I had a j16 as well and the easiest way to remove the water was with two drain holes and a vacuum adaptor made for the shop vac. Attach the adapter to the brass drain holes turn on the vacuum and come back an hour later and the water was out. I did this about once a month. For the DLV and DLX most people believe the water inters in through the poorly sealed rigging tube in the bottom of the boat.






Twenty five ought six said:


> If the boat is foamed in, you should set it up under cover for at least a month to get the water out, and if you can add any heat (space heater under a tarp) it will help.



Thanks,
 I knew I'd get some help here with this problem.
CS must not realize how much negative publicity this problem is creating, from CS owners and how it is impacting a potential first time buyers decision, on which brand to purchase and maybe even a former CS owner decision on their next purchase.

So, if anyone on here that has any connection with CS that can get their attention to how much of a problem this is causing, please do so.


----------

